# Navy Inly



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

This is a new one I have done. This was the most challenging one I have ever done but the results are very sweet.

This is on for the Navy 

All comments are welcome. ( That is how better products are created)


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 24, 2011)

First! Seriously, though. Really? REALLY? That's beyond reproach. At first glance it looks like a good tattoo.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

This kit has 21 pieces. 

Trust me it is not a decal.


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 24, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> This kit has 21 pieces.
> 
> Trust me it is not a decal.


 
I was definitely not thinking decal. I was referring to the quality of the lines and the definition in the color. It just plain looks like a good tattoo. It's very complimentary.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

I know and thank you for the kind comment.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 24, 2011)

This is very hard for me, being an old "Jarhead" but that is just plain pretty darn nice!  Be making one for my son.


----------



## Steve Busey (May 24, 2011)

These new inlays are sweet, Constant. When can we expect to see them on your site?


----------



## boxerman (May 24, 2011)

Wow very nice pen.


----------



## ctubbs (May 24, 2011)

Wonder upon wonder.  Hopefully they will never cease.  Constance, that is so far past beautiful I have not the right words to express it.  WOW!
Charles


----------



## Mariner1 (May 24, 2011)

Being former Navy I love the pen, it looks great.  Any chance you could do something for the Merchant Marine in the near future .


----------



## GColeman (May 24, 2011)

Bravo Zulu!


----------



## Tanner (May 24, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Gregf (May 24, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## workinforwood (May 24, 2011)

yep..that's seriously amazing! Nice work Constant


----------



## Gregf (May 24, 2011)

Are the Navy and Marine kits going on the website ?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> yep..that's seriously amazing! Nice work Constant


 
Thank You, I am raising the bar once in a while and pushing the limits on what can be done. These new ideas are executed with lots of gadgets made for this purpose only. It a good this I have a nice machine shop.

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

Gregf said:


> Are the Navy and Marine kits going on the website ?


 
Soon.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

I also have a done an Airforce kit today, will post later tonight.


----------



## jasontg99 (May 26, 2011)

Constant,

    Now that is what I am talking about!  I'll be ordering one soon.  Thanks for doing the Navy proud!

Jason


----------



## 76winger (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful work Constant. I have some buddies that are former Navy, and will likely fall in love with this.


----------



## brez (May 28, 2011)

Is there any possibility of making these for a slimline? I would like to match it with a special rifle casing.

Mike


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 29, 2011)

brez said:


> Is there any possibility of making these for a slimline? I would like to match it with a special rifle casing.
> 
> Mike


 
No, there is just not enough space to do it on.


----------



## gvpens (Jul 25, 2011)

Your Navy inlay is absolutely beautiful!
Any chance that you will be creating an Army inlay!
I think that it would sell very well.


----------



## Monty (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nicely done.
Don't forget the Coast Guard.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 25, 2011)

gvpens said:


> Your Navy inlay is absolutely beautiful!
> Any chance that you will be creating an Army inlay!
> I think that it would sell very well.


 
I would need a license to make the kit and you would need a license to sell the complete pen


----------



## achennau (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful, my 85 year young dad and WWII veteran would love it. Thanks for showing it!


----------



## U-Turn (Jul 25, 2011)

And the hits keep coming - another great job.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 25, 2011)

Constant, you are a most amazing guy!! this is a beautiful addition to your great line of inlay kits.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 25, 2011)

Constant,
This Navy inlay is great with the clean detail and color.
I am looking forward to the USAF inlay. San Antonio is an Air Force and Army town. They should go great here. I'm retired AF and would be proud to make these.
Looking forward to seeing them on your site.
By the way are using the new Air Force logo or the old one or something close for "copyright" folks?
Gordon K.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jul 25, 2011)

As a 10 year Vet I say that that is top shelf!


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd like to see that on the top portion of a screwcap, with a dark wood as the pen itself. 

I like that one.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 26, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Gregf said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Navy and Marine kits going on the website ?
> ...


 
Let us know when.  I just looked on your site and still didn't see it!


----------



## penhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Working on a Navy base..in a Navy town...that's a beautiful kit..if I can't sell that I would be really sad..!!!


----------



## t001xa22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Constant, coming from a family of jarheads, I can only say three things: "well done", "carry on", and "Semper Fi". Really, your work is exemplary.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you going to be selling these kits?  I keep looking at your site but don't see them listed.


----------

